# Lovely day in Aberdeen



## timeout (May 1, 2006)

Aberdeen Docks webcam:
http://www.marexmarine.co.uk/


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Don't see what is so great about that! Just had a look at the site at 18.45 GMT and iIt is dark other than for the flashing light on the end of the breakwater. Lol


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Quite a good webcam when the lights are on???
Thanks for posting
Phill (Thumb)


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Canna see the Fittie Bar[=P]


----------

